# Most Anticipated Albums of 2011 thread



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 4, 2010)

I thought it'd be a good idea to make a compilation of the wonderful new album goodness we can expect to come this next year.

I'll start the list..

-Protest the Hero
-Human Abstract
-Meshuggah (i've heard rumors)
-Necrophagist fawk:)
-Opeth
-BTBAM
-Dance Gavin Dance (idk if anyone on here likes them)
-The Faceless

Add away, I'm already pumped enough by this list


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 4, 2010)

All of those except DGD.


----------



## MatthewK (Dec 4, 2010)

Wintersun
Necrophagist
Children of Bodom
Nightwish

That's all I can think of. The first two are likely to also be on my list for 2012.


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 4, 2010)

Wintersun
Necrophagist

[/thread]


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 4, 2010)

Meshuggah album is due 2012, they're writing throughout 2011/early 2012.

I'm looking forward to :
- Talanas - 'The Waspkeeper'
- Aliases
- Monuments
- Fredrik Thordendal's Special Defects II
- Devin Townsend - Ghost & Deconstruction
- Fear Factory (Possible new album by late 2011 I've heard)
- Necrophagist (Though probably won't be out until 2100  )
- Periphery EP + Album II
- Tesseract - One
- Vidina
- Keith Merrow


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 4, 2010)

New necrophagist album will probably be expected to be released 12/22/12 and the world will end before anyone gets to hear it


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 4, 2010)

Northern Kings and Protest the Hero are the only ones I can think of at the same. It seems like there aren't that many people that listen to Northern Kings, which is somewhat saddening considering how awesome they are.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 4, 2010)

Folks, read the thread tittle, he said 2011 not 2101, get that Necrophagist off your lists. 




On a more serious note, I'd love some new Baroness or Mastodon, even if it's an EP or even a Live deal. I eagerly await the new BTBAM, even though it's supposedly just an EP.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 4, 2010)

Wintersun
Nightwish
Dream Theater (Hopefully. I'm curious to see if they can get a new drummer and put something out next year and I'm even more curious to see how it sounds.)
Devin Townsend
Children of Bodom

That's all I can think of that I'm excited for right now. Maybe some other bands surprise me and put new stuff out.


----------



## beneharris (Dec 4, 2010)

here's hoping for Symphony x


----------



## Thep (Dec 4, 2010)

Amon (Hoffman brothers from Deicide finally putting something out after they quit. I have really high hopes for this one) 
Gorod
Hate Eternal
Origin (I'm pretty sure they are releasing something 2011)
Gorgoroth (re-recording Under the Sign of Hell)


----------



## CurTro-P (Dec 4, 2010)

Necrophagist 
BTBAM
Opeth
Mastodon (iv not heard anything of a new album though)
The Faceless 
Protest The Hero (look forward to see what they do with the Goat Keeper 3)
Monuments


----------



## ry_z (Dec 4, 2010)

Devin Townsend Project
Sunn O)))

Whoever else puts out something interesting. Dir en grey maybe?


----------



## MatthewK (Dec 4, 2010)

Forgot Moonsorrow, their last album was fantastic.


----------



## King Ian (Dec 4, 2010)

All Shall Perish
Decapitated
Faceless
As Blood Runs Black (will probably blow)


----------



## xiphoscesar (Dec 4, 2010)

ha lots of necrophagist in peoples list


----------



## satchfrk (Dec 4, 2010)

Opeth
Opeth
Opeth
Opeth
Opeth

Oh did I miss out....
Opeth!!!!!!!


----------



## Thep (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh yeah, Morbid Angel with Tim Yeung!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 4, 2010)

16Volt
Inevitable new Combichrist album
Hopefully some new Velvet Acid Christ
Inevitable new :Wumpscut:


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 4, 2010)

ry_z said:


> Devin Townsend Project
> Sunn O)))
> 
> Whoever else puts out something interesting. Dir en grey maybe?


This and Pig Destroyer, crustcake - METAL BLOG: NEWS, REVIEWS, INTERVIEWS, MP3s AND MORE: PIG DESTROYER TO RELEASE NEW ALBUM IN FALL OF '10 , since we've passed fall.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Machine head?


----------



## slapnutz (Dec 4, 2010)

This may be due to my ignorance... but if DT are going into the studio in Feb 2011... does that mean no album until 2012?


----------



## Rudebrat (Dec 4, 2010)

Born of Osiris
All Shall Perish
Necrophagist
THE FACELESSSSS
Animals as Leaders


----------



## asher (Dec 4, 2010)

To add: Scale the Summit went into studio end of summer, right? Something should be out next year yah?


----------



## MFB (Dec 4, 2010)

Scale the Summit (if it's happening, I'd be down since I love CDC)
SUNN O)))
Devin Townsend Project
Protest The Hero

Although to be fair, I never really remember albums coming out, I just see them the day before in Bullmoose's e-mail and go "Oh right!" 

Also, new Daft Punk ASIDE from the Tron soundtrack? They haven't done anything since Human After All which was '08  Would also KILL for new Electric Wizard to come out


----------



## baboisking (Dec 4, 2010)

Born of Osiris (going to be one the best metal albums ever, in my opinion)
The Faceless
Scale the Summit


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 4, 2010)

MFB said:


> *Scale the Summit* (if it's happening, I'd be down since I love CDC)
> SUNN O)))
> Devin Townsend Project
> Protest The Hero
> ...


It won't let me rep you again yet, so I'll just +1 all of this.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 4, 2010)

CONTROL DENIED
All Shall Perish
Protest the Hero
Children of Bodom
Morbid Angel


----------



## Mexi (Dec 4, 2010)

tesseract, monuments, born of osiris


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 4, 2010)

MFB said:


> Would also KILL for new Electric Wizard to come out


EW just put out an album entitled "Black Masses".

2011 I am especially looking forward to:

Gorguts
Morbid Angel
Machine Head
Orange Goblin
Destruction
Testament


----------



## technomancer (Dec 4, 2010)

Control Denied
Tesseract
Periphery
Animals as Leaders
Keith Merrow
Holdsworth (HOPEFULLY he finally finishes at least 1 of the 2 albums he has in progress)
Dream Theater (possibly, though more likely early 2012)
Cynic (IIRC that's next year)


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 4, 2010)

Rush - Clockwork Angels
Whatever DT is working on in January


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 4, 2010)

Opeth
Control Denied (had no idea this was coming out until I saw this thread)
Keith Merrow


----------



## revclay (Dec 4, 2010)

Ulver
Opeth
Devin Townsend Project
Gorguts
Sunn O)))


----------



## gdbjr21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Keith Merrow


----------



## pineappleman (Dec 4, 2010)

BTBAYUM BEEOTCH 
Devin Townsend Project - Ghost + Deconstruction + Ghost EP + FOUR ALBUM BOX SET WITH TONS OF GOODIES ARRRRGGHHHOOOHYEAH
Protest the Hero
Painted In Exile's full length
Opeth
Friend For A Foe (assuming it doesn't get put out before the end of the month)
Chris Barretto's alleged solo album + Ever Forthright album
Casey Sabol's solo album? Assuming he hasn't died in the vacuum of space.
Sky Eats Airplane? MAYBE WITH ELLIOT ON LEAD VOCALS?
OMNOM!?!?!? (Probably not gonna happen...  )
Dream Theater? Just out of curiosity to see where they go.
The Faceless
Dance Gavin Dance
And how for the love of god has no one mentioned HAUNTED SHORES!??!

HORY SHEET this is going to be an epic year for music!! (In my opinion... lol)


----------



## DesertBurst (Dec 4, 2010)

Opeth
Mr. Big
Opeth


----------



## Antimatter (Dec 4, 2010)

Sunn 0)))
Opeth
Necrophagist
Dream Theater(?)
BTBAM (Wasn't expecting anything until I read this thread )
And I would like something from tool in the next 50 years or so.


----------



## ROAR (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with pretty much everything said here.
Periphery, Towsend, BTBAM, etc etc.
But I'd like to add Jo Bros.
Hopefully they get into the studio with those
sick new LP's Gibson TNCS made them.
Even if it's just an EP.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh shit! I forgot something major!

Limp Bizkit   I am so fucking excited for that album.

Also +1 for Devy's next album.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 5, 2010)

It took till post #23 to get Born of Osiris in there. Really? 
Besides that, The Faceless, and Necrophagist (please?!), and Opeth.


----------



## Sofos (Dec 5, 2010)

Sunn O)))
Children of Bodom
Fallen Martyr
Spine Extraction
Acrassicauda (I hope another EP or an LP)
deadmau5
Be'lakor
Deicide
Cannibal Corpse
Gunther & The Sunshine Girls
Mayhem (I hope)
Septic Flesh
Shining (Sweden)
Via Dolorosa (My band. seriously, what album release will get you more excited than your own debut <3)


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 5, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Monuments
> Tesseract
> Periphery
> Animals as Leaders
> ...



Pretty much agree totally with this list. Had to remove one entry, dunno who that is  and added one


----------



## xiphoscesar (Dec 5, 2010)

_*NECROPHAGIST!!!!*_
Obscura (probably will get album out before ^^ do )
Origin
The Faceless
As Blood Runs Black (not to sure if ill like it, all orignial members quite except for drummer, even ernie)

Divine heresy??
maybe some Asesino??


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 5, 2010)

Anyone know if Gojira will be releasing anything?


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 5, 2010)

The Faceless
All Shall Perish
Necrophagist (doubtfull)
Born of Osiris
TesseracT
Within the Ruins (I've heard they got material for a 3rd album already. Atleast a good bit of material anyway, so its possible)
Periphery
Children of Bodom
Animals as Leaders
Keith Merrow
Jeff Loomis instrumental? (ive heard it should be out 2011)


----------



## Sofos (Dec 5, 2010)

Also, Cradle of Filth instrumental album "Midnight In The Labyrinth".


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 5, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> _*NECROPHAGIST!!!!*_
> Obscura (probably will get album out before ^^ do )
> Origin
> The Faceless
> ...



There's no doubt in my mind the Obscura record will be released before Necrophagist.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Dec 5, 2010)

xmetalhead69 said:


> New necrophagist album will probably be expected to be released 12/22/12 and the world will end before anyone gets to hear it


----------



## TreWatson (Dec 5, 2010)

BoO
Opeth
Amon amarth
Devin townsend
Keith merrow
Monuments
Human abstract
Trivium

don't remind me about 2011.

my album is slated for january and i SWEAR it's gonna go over like a lead baloon... so nervous.  of all the times to get low self-esteem

but on the flipside i'm sooooo excited for new monuments.

i want it bad. haha


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 5, 2010)

Ooooo....

Add Amon Amarth to my list as well.


----------



## TreWatson (Dec 5, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> Ooooo....
> 
> Add Amon Amarth to my list as well.


dude i'm so excited for it. haha


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 5, 2010)

TreWatson said:


> dude i'm so excited for it. haha


Now that I know about it, me too man! Twilight was a sick album (still blasting Guardians of Asgaard even to this day) and I'm hoping the new one is just as good.


Also this thread is making me go and scout to see what else is out there:

Spawn of Possession (just rumors so far, but I've got my fingers crossed)

The Faceless

Pestilence (YES!!!!! BLABBERMOUTH.NET - PESTILENCE Members Discuss Forthcoming Album 'Doctrine'; Audio Available )

Decapitated ( DECAPITATED: New Album in 2011 | SMNnews.com )

Vader

and here's a list of what's to be expected to come out (according to Metal Storm)
Upcoming releases - Metal Storm


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 5, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Control Denied
> Tesseract
> Periphery
> Animals as Leaders
> ...



I had no idea about Cynic, but i'm so stoked for it now!


----------



## templton89 (Dec 5, 2010)

there are a lot of rummors, so that would be a list of albums i'd like to see, as opposed to confirmed albums

AAL
Periphery
All Shall Perish
Devy
Gojira
Mesh
Architects
something from former sikth members + iron maiden?
Tesseract
Die Antwoord
In Flames
Veil of Maya
Deftones - eros maybe?
probably some more that i couldn't remember


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 5, 2010)

Opeth, Rush, Devin Townsend. Can't say I'm looking forward to Necrophagist; it's been so long that I've kind of outgrown that genre of 40-note-per-second tech death.


----------



## prh (Dec 5, 2010)

to the people talking about DT, as far as i know theyre going into the studio late jan/feb and hoping to be out on the road in june to do all the european festivals as warm up gigs before a world tour. so new album 2011 for sure, i would say



TreWatson said:


> don't remind me about 2011.
> 
> my album is slated for january and i SWEAR it's gonna go over like a lead baloon... so nervous.  of all the times to get low self-esteem



i know how you feel, i was thinking of feb the 1st to put out my EP finally, then Tommy from BTBAM goes and announces his solo album to come out that day


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 5, 2010)

Devin Townsend
Devin Townsend (He's apparently releasing Ghost and Deconstruction simultaneously!)
Monuments
TesseracT
Cynic
ALIASES
Periphery
Haunted Shores
Opeth
Ever Forthright
Keith Merrow
OMNOM (Apparently that's actually happening)
Painted In Exile (If it's still as good as the EP, it will be one of the best albums for '11)


----------



## bobrob (Dec 5, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Anyone know if Gojira will be releasing anything?



Think they were in the studio at the start of November recording a 4 track EP, donating the funds raised to an anti-whaling organisation.


----------



## Cyntex (Dec 5, 2010)

The Faceless
Gorod
Psycroptic (observant was a great kickass album)
Bela FLeck & The Flecktones
AAL

those are the ones I am looking forward too, no idea if they will release anything next year though.


----------



## Skyblue (Dec 5, 2010)

Scale The Summit 
Devin Townsend 
Keith Merrow 
Dream Theater (if it's even due 2011) 
AAL? didn't know it was due 2011, if it is, it's on my list  
Cynic- same as AAL


----------



## Asrial (Dec 5, 2010)

Meshuggah
DTP
Opeth
Machine Head
Children of Bodom
Trivium
Periphery (HOPES HARD)
AaL


----------



## Dimensionator (Dec 5, 2010)

Periphery
Meshuggah
I didn't know Machine Head are releasing a new album.
Bodom
Animals as Leaders
Protest the Hero

And maybe System of a Down can get their shit together and make a new album in the next couple years.
..thats all I can think of for now.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 5, 2010)

Ah, I'll add some more to my list:

Children of Bodom
Cynic
Machine Head


----------



## Krankguitarist (Dec 5, 2010)

Opeth of course...

Devin Townsend's releases look promising as well.

Looking forward to the new Robert Miles album too, due out in January. Looks like he's going down a real alt-rock road this time.


----------



## Evil7 (Dec 5, 2010)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Sunn O)))
> Children of Bodom
> Fallen Martyr
> Spine Extraction
> ...


 Dude thanks for checking out our pre-mastered reference tracks for the new album! You kick a lot of ass.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah the AAL and Cynic are guesswork on my part more-or-less

AAL - Based on comments from Misha about deadlines and Tosin's comments to people about working on that and a jazzier project (I'd hope at least one of these will be out 2011, and figure AAL is likely since the first album was 2009)

Cynic - More wishful thinking than anything  Then again, TIA was 2008 so 3 years is enough time for a new album if they want to be a band doing somewhat regular releases  Besides wikipedia says 2011 and we all know wikipedia is infallible


----------



## Gitte (Dec 5, 2010)

Keith Merrow
Born Of Osiris
Times Of Grace


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 5, 2010)

Dream Theater
Opeth
Periphery
Tesseract
Protest The Hero
Cynic

Something like that.


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 5, 2010)

new gorguts, that's all.


----------



## TheSleeper (Dec 5, 2010)

Pain of Salvation
Opeth
Devin Townsend
Textures
Possibly something from APC?

Uhm, that's all I can think of.


Oh, and curious about how the new DT turns out.


----------



## Superwoodle (Dec 5, 2010)

-Scale The Summit-
-Periphery-
-TesseracT-
-Symphony X-
-Animals as Leaders-
???New Loomis Solo Album????


----------



## SPBY (Dec 5, 2010)

MISERY SIGNALS


----------



## Dimensionator (Dec 5, 2010)

Damn, forgot to put Tesseract.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 5, 2010)

To add another.....Pig Destroyer.


----------



## SD83 (Dec 5, 2010)

Unexpect!

Machine Head
Opeth
Devin Townsend


----------



## Sofos (Dec 5, 2010)

Angel Vivaldi


----------



## Cyntex (Dec 5, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> To add another.....Pig Destroyer.



Damn, I totally forgot about them, I haven't listened to them since Terrifiyer and that was a beast .

Looking out for the new Textures album with Daniel.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 5, 2010)

bobrob said:


> Think they were in the studio at the start of November recording a 4 track EP, donating the funds raised to an anti-whaling organisation.



Well that's just dandy


----------



## MFB (Dec 5, 2010)

AdamMaz said:


> EW just put out an album entitled "Black Masses".





Mucho thanks


----------



## harkonnen8 (Dec 5, 2010)

Decapitated
The Faceless
Necrophagist!!!
Cipher System


----------



## krauser19 (Dec 5, 2010)

for me ....

necrophagist rulz 
decapitated
obscura 
deeds of flesh(portal to caanan)
hate eternal
jeff loomis
the faceless
abysmal dawn 
spawn of possession maybe 
sintanic darrell roberts band that's what i expect for 2011


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 5, 2010)

Really suprised Special Defects II isn't on more peoples lists.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 5, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> To add another.....Pig Destroyer.


Duder, I Pig Destroyer'd on the first page.


----------



## pineappleman (Dec 5, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> OMNOM (Apparently that's actually happening)



WHERE. WHERE DID YOU GET THIS INFORMATION.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 5, 2010)

pineappleman said:


> WHERE. WHERE DID YOU GET THIS INFORMATION.



I second this, because if it's happening I'm buying... I love that shit


----------



## gstacey1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Angels & Airwaves
Blink-182 (If they ever actually finish it)
Chickenfoot (They've said there working on it. Not sure if it's gonna be ready anytime next year.)
D.R.U.G.S.
Dance Gavin Dance
Devin Townsend
Emmure
Gym Class Heroes
O.A.R.
Of Legends
OMNOM (Elliot, Misha, and Mark have said a few things about an omnom full length. Not sure when it'll be ready)
Opeth
Patrick Stump
Periphery
Scale the Summit
Silverstein
Sky Eats Airplane (If they get a vocalist. I think zack already has alot of material written)
Yellowcard


----------



## technomancer (Dec 5, 2010)

gstacey1 said:


> Sky Eats Airplane (If they get a vocalist. I think zack already has alot of material written)



I have NO idea why the hell they don't just have Elliot sing


----------



## November5th (Dec 5, 2010)

Circus Maximus
Stephan Forte (Solo Intrumental Album)
Symphony X
Opeth
Dream Theater
Meshuggah 
Jeff Loomis


----------



## numberonejrio (Dec 5, 2010)

Rudebrat said:


> Born of Osiris
> All Shall Perish
> Necrophagist
> THE FACELESSSSS
> Animals as Leaders



Well there's my list


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 5, 2010)

The Faceless
Protest The Hero
Monuments
Opeth
Devin Townsend


----------



## pineappleman (Dec 5, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I have NO idea why the hell they don't just have Elliot sing



THIIIIIIIIIIIS.  Elliot could sing over an album of fart noises and I would love every second of it.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 5, 2010)

Monuments
Opeth
Periphery
'Shuggah
Hopefully we actually see some Cynic

And most importantly:
Tom Waits.

If you didn't know that, you're welcome. If you said, "who?" you might want to rethink the way you go about daily life.


----------



## TreWatson (Dec 5, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Monuments
> Opeth
> Periphery
> 'Shuggah
> ...


tom waits has a new album coming out? YESSSSS.

and not excited about monarch? :< you were gonna be on it, pooooo.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 5, 2010)

Tre, I was saving that for the "Albums I'm Going To Beat Off To" thread. But I'm having trouble finding it. 

BTW, recovery is in overdrive! MIGHT be able to do it! My doctor will kill me, but not listening to your doctor is metal.


----------



## MFB (Dec 5, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Hopefully we actually see some Cynic
> 
> And most importantly:
> Tom Waits.
> ...



Fuck. yes.

I only have Rain Dogs, Swordfishtrombones and Mule Variations but god damn do I love his stuff.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 5, 2010)

MFB said:


> Fuck. yes.
> 
> I only have Rain Dogs, Swordfishtrombones and Mule Variations but god damn do I love his stuff.



Get moar moar moar moar moar moar moar! 

He has literally released NOTHING bad in 38 years.


----------



## TreWatson (Dec 5, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Tre, I was saving that for the "Albums I'm Going To Beat Off To" thread. But I'm having trouble finding it.
> 
> BTW, recovery is in overdrive! MIGHT be able to do it! My doctor will kill me, but not listening to your doctor is metal.



I was playing, i know for a fact I'm not big-time like ,isha and the guys mentioned in this thread, It's just a running joke that i think is funny in my head ( pitiful)
if you can do it, PLEASE do not hurt yourself.

i'm super excited to have you back on board, but only if you don't kill yourself doing it.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 5, 2010)

My personal list:
Born of Osiris
Elitist
Volumes
Structures
The Faceless
Converge
Salt the Wound
Periphery
The Human Abstract
Molotov Solution


----------



## Arterial (Dec 5, 2010)

Necrophagist
BTBAM
Faceless.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Dec 5, 2010)

-Spawn of Possession
-Gorguts
-Ulcerate
-Necrophagist


----------



## Chaotisys (Dec 6, 2010)

- Necrophagist
- The Faceless
- Animals as Leaders (Hopefully)


----------



## ThePinealGland (Dec 6, 2010)

Protest The Hero
The Human Abstract
Jeff Loomis
Meshuggah
Special Defects II
Necrophagist
The Faceless
Born of Osiris


----------



## LiamENGL (Dec 6, 2010)

Born of Osiris >< I neeeeed that album!!

And hopefully some Red Seas Fire too!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh man! Red Seas Fire! Maybe even one more track before 2012 would be nice! It's been ages!


----------



## Dwellingers (Dec 6, 2010)

Spawn of possession
Opeth
Necrophagist
Obscura
Machine Head (read somewhere that they are hittin´ writing-mode)
And something else awesome that widens my horizon...


----------



## Loomer (Dec 6, 2010)

Gorguts
Ulcerate


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 6, 2010)

Monuments
Protest The Hero
Misery Signals
Born of Osiris
Human Abstract
BTBAM
Keith Merrow
SDFX2
The Algorithm


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 6, 2010)

Red Seas Fire
Protest the Hero
Periphery
Animals as Leaders
Born of Osiris
Between the Buried and Me
Keith Merrow
Mastodon
Meshuggah


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 6, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I have NO idea why the hell they don't just have Elliot sing



Best. Idea. Ever. I'm not that big of a fan of that band, but I love Zack from his work around these parts, and I fucking love Elliot's voice. I'd buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Dec 6, 2010)

not much tech-death love around here


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 6, 2010)

rippedflesh89 said:


> not much tech-death love around here



I'm not sure which thread you're reading, but an overwhelming amount of people have Necrophagist, Obscura, the Faceless and Origin on their lists, to name a few.


----------



## chenster886 (Dec 6, 2010)

Animals as Leaders
BTBAM
Born of Osiris
Human Abstract
Volumes
Structures


----------



## oompa (Dec 6, 2010)

anata
a perfect circle
animals as leaders
anthrax
sleepytime gorilla museum
necrophagist
spawn of possession
opeth
polkadot cadaver
the faceless
the devin townsend thingy


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 6, 2010)

Scale the Summit
Born of Osiris
Animals as Leaders (hopefully)
Mastodon (hopefully, though haven't heard anything)
Protest the Hero
Opeth
Guthrie Govan (not likely, but he should)
Allan Holdsworth (even if he doesn't write anything new, please release Snakes and Ladders already )


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 6, 2010)

It does my heart good to see so much love for Opeth.


----------



## Cyntex (Dec 6, 2010)

about tech-death:

Looking forward to seeing some Neuraxis and Augury, pretty kickass bands.


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 6, 2010)

rippedflesh89 said:


> not much tech-death love around here




All this forum seems to like _is_ tech-death.


----------



## gstacey1 (Dec 6, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I have NO idea why the hell they don't just have Elliot sing


Yah, Elliot out shines Bryan completely on Motion Sickness. I can see them keeping Elliot doing most cleans when they find a new vocalist because finding someone who can sing and scream at the same time is going to be alot harder and why would you need to if you already have an amazing vocalist.

Also where is the animals as leaders new album information coming from or is that sort of just a hoping thing.


----------



## metaljohn (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm hoping Blood Has Been Shed release their new album. It's only been 7 years since Spirals was released.


----------



## revclay (Dec 6, 2010)

The Armada said:


> And most importantly:
> Tom Waits.



I sincerely hope you are not kidding because that just made my day. Holy shit!


----------



## beefshoes (Dec 6, 2010)

AdamMaz said:


> All this forum seems to like _is_ tech-death.



*This




New Opeth, Mew, hopefully new Converge, August Burns Red, and perhaps.....Cynic?


----------



## MFB (Dec 6, 2010)

Totally forgot, and no one else has mentioned it either : Explosions in the Sky


----------



## pineappleman (Dec 7, 2010)

gstacey1 said:


> Yah, Elliot out shines Bryan completely on Motion Sickness. I can see them keeping Elliot doing most cleans when they find a new vocalist because finding someone who can sing and scream at the same time is going to be alot harder and why would you need to if you already have an amazing vocalist.



Fuck, he should do the screams too. They should forget the singer search and start a bassist search instead. We should start a petition.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 7, 2010)

Seriously? No one is looking forward to Fredrik Thordendal's new album?!


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 7, 2010)

^ I AM


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 7, 2010)

^^
ME TOO! I FORGOT TO PUT IT ON MY LIST!


----------



## chisox91 (Dec 7, 2010)

BTBAM
Meshuggah
This Will Destroy You
Opeth
Tesseract
Tool (I hope)
Gojira
Periphery
Scale The Summit
Fallujah
Sectioned
Animals As Leaders
Machine Head
Explosions in the Sky
Converge


----------



## Cyntex (Dec 8, 2010)

I hope Jeff Loomis comes out with another solo effort, Zero Order Phase was awesome.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 8, 2010)

TEXTURES.


----------



## you_mirin_jobra (Dec 8, 2010)

Opeth
Blink-182 (been waiting for 8 years, finally!) 
The Faceless
Born Of Osiris
Children of Bodom (big maybe, everything after Follow The Reaper went downhill, Blooddrunk kinda picked up the slack, but who knows what happens..)


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 8, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Seriously? No one is looking forward to Fredrik Thordendal's new album?!



Yeah it definitely shoulda been on my list  I keep forgetting about it because it is so under the radar, I can't wait til we have a release date!


----------



## TreWatson (Dec 8, 2010)

returning to say: Fit for an autopsy. good lord I'm looking forward to that. things will die.


----------



## avenger (Dec 8, 2010)

Exhumed

Need I say more?


----------



## MrGignac (Dec 8, 2010)

necrophagist 
Obscura
bruce dickinson?
Gorod 
behemoth 


im sure i have more but these are the biggies


----------



## MintBerryCrunch (Dec 8, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Seriously? No one is looking forward to Fredrik Thordendal's new album?!



what webstite can i go to for some info on this? and if the first post was true. I'll go rub one out this instant to the thought of a new meshuggah album next year. i saw them on valentine's day in 09' for the first time and i think it's sad i'd much rather repeat that experience than spend it with any woman.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 8, 2010)

Cyntex said:


> about tech-death:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some Neuraxis and Augury, pretty kickass bands.



I saw Augury live. Maybe it was just a bad show but the drumming was sloppy.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 8, 2010)

avenger said:


> Exhumed
> 
> Need I say more?



No way! Really?

Hell, forget all the other ones (minus Opeth and Control Denied) this one's going towards the top of the list!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 8, 2010)

MrGignac said:


> behemoth



Not gonna happen man, not in 2011.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 8, 2010)

MintBerryCrunch said:


> what webstite can i go to for some info on this? and if the first post was true. I'll go rub one out this instant to the thought of a new meshuggah album next year. i saw them on valentine's day in 09' for the first time and i think it's sad i'd much rather repeat that experience than spend it with any woman.


 
Nowhere other than Fredrik who has posted some videos and photos of him in the studio recording it.

And I read that in a recent interview, they said they planned to hit the studio and record in 2011 and release in 2012.


----------



## MrGignac (Dec 8, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Not gonna happen man, not in 2011.


 
yea i know wishfull thinking, thier albums get better every time imo. I heard they were looking for bone marrow donors for nergal, never heard if he got any better. 

the new control denied will def be sick

speaking of stuff that "was never coming out, but now it will" i hope they release the fully recorded yet unreleased "Pungent Stench" album 

been a few years since a blooduster album too


----------



## black_anther (Dec 9, 2010)

Scar Symmetry
Trivium
Opeth
Dream Theater


----------



## MFB (Dec 9, 2010)

Not sure if these will happen or not BUT :

Phoenix
Minus the Bear
Guthrie Govan

I KNOW Gorillaz have a new album coming which will be sweet


----------



## Harry (Dec 10, 2010)

MFB said:


> Not sure if these will happen or not BUT :
> 
> Phoenix
> Minus the Bear
> ...



Minus the Bear? They just had Omni earlier this year, doubt they'd have anything until 2012 at the absolute earliest


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 10, 2010)

MrGignac said:


> yea i know wishfull thinking, thier albums get better every time imo.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 10, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The Faceless
> Protest The Hero
> Monuments
> Opeth
> ...



Corrected for omissions 

I wouldn't expect to see a Meshuggah album in 2011, does anyone have any updates on this; how Haake's back is doing etc?


----------



## liamh (Dec 10, 2010)

Guthrie Govan is bringing out a new album?
FUCKING SICK
The guy just exhales good music


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 10, 2010)

liamh said:


> Guthrie Govan is bringing out a new album?
> FUCKING SICK
> The guy just exhales good music



Indeed, what source is there for this, I would love a new album from him.


----------



## Evil7 (Dec 10, 2010)

This may sound a bit cheeky but I am mostly aniticipating my bands debut Album. 
This is the most successfull band I have formed. I have been working very hard in this project. 
On the album I play all guitar parts and bass plus I wrote some lyrics and created all the digital samples..
This is also the first time I have ever recorded in a Professional Recording Studio with a famous producer "Jamie King".
I went to school for graphic design so I also create all our promo material, album art/full fold out cd booklets with lyrics, and press kits to shop our product around.

The album slays our demo tracks in quality, power, and integrity.
We will be posting this unreleased album on our pages in the next few weeks!
I am honestly a humble musician and person, but yeah my band's album is the one I cant wait for!


----------



## darbdavys (Dec 10, 2010)

Tool (IIRC, there have been rumours about them going to studio next year)

Animals As Leaders (craving to hear what complex, yet compellingly eargasm-ic musical journey Tosin has to offer )

The Devin Townsend Project

Aliases
Necrophagist
Buckethead
Mastodon (yet I highly doubt it)
Opeth (for the sake of old times )


----------



## guitareben (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm not sure if either of these will happen... but.

Steve Vai
Guthrie Govan


<3 (prays) (and i also want to hear the orchestral stuff steve too!)


And all the other stuff people said (btbam )


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah, after hearing his new single a few minutes ago, i'm making another addition to my list, BRAD PAISLEY. American Saturday Night was pretty much flawless, and as far as i'm concerned, each release is better than the last. I also look forward to my third consecutive summer seeing him live.


----------



## KingTriton (Dec 10, 2010)

One band to rule them all..

ANIMALS AS LEADERS


----------



## MFB (Dec 10, 2010)

Harry said:


> Minus the Bear? They just had Omni earlier this year, doubt they'd have anything until 2012 at the absolute earliest



Omni was this year? Hmm, could've SWORE it was an '09 release but I hadn't paid much attention to it since it seemed rather 'under the radar'


----------



## Harry (Dec 11, 2010)

MFB said:


> Omni was this year? Hmm, could've SWORE it was an '09 release but I hadn't paid much attention to it since it seemed rather 'under the radar'



Released May this year.
Last year's released was 'Into the Mirror' EP.
I haven't heard it though to be honest.


----------



## MFB (Dec 12, 2010)

Harry said:


> Released May this year.
> Last year's released was 'Into the Mirror' EP.
> I haven't heard it though to be honest.



Ah, gotcha.

I've put of getting Omni for a while, but I just picked it up and will give it a listen soon. I've heard it's more dance-y alternative, so I'm nervous


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Dec 12, 2010)

New BOO!


----------



## Espaul (Dec 13, 2010)

Opeth
Circus Maximus
Pagan's Mind
Insense

That's what I'm waiting for!


----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 13, 2010)

LOLOL Don't hold your breath on new Necrophagist.

Other than that...

The Faceless
Warbringer
Evile
TesseracT will hopefully have an LP
Obscura


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 13, 2010)

For those mentioning Buckethead, I'm fairly certain he'll put out/collaborate on at least ten this year


----------



## TheWreck (Dec 13, 2010)

Can't wait to hear the new Archons album, they're entering the studio after christmas holydays, with quebec metal master sound engineer Yannick St-Amand(DI, BTM,ID)


----------



## enemyofreality (Dec 13, 2010)

beneharris said:


> here's hoping for Symphony x



and waiting on devin


----------



## liquidcow (Dec 14, 2010)

I think Neurosis may be releasing something in 2011, very much looking forward to that.

Also, Gorguts, Opeth, and Decapitated.


----------



## ZackP3750 (Dec 22, 2010)

Protest the Hero and Necrophagist. I know I shouldn't hold my breath for Necrophagist, but I just got a feeling we'll at least hear some leaked demos or SOMETHING...... yeah right, this will forever be metal's Chinese Democracy.


Also, I would LOVE to hear something new from Danza. I started listening to Danza III again, and cannot get enough of Josh's 8 string insanity. Danza IV FTW


----------



## jayaintgay (Dec 22, 2010)

Spawn of Possession
Obscura
Necrophagist

Is Obscura making their songs in sevens? I saw Steffen had a sevenstring sig in Ran's website. Can't wait what sound will Necrophagist produce with their sevens.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 22, 2010)

Mike Portnoy's solo album.


----------



## Steve08 (Dec 22, 2010)

jayaintgay said:


> Is Obscura making their songs in sevens? I saw Steffen had a sevenstring sig in Ran's website. Can't wait what sound will Necrophagist produce with their sevens.


I don't think every song on Omnivium will have sevens, but Steffen did say there will be some use of them.


----------



## jayaintgay (Dec 22, 2010)

Steve08 said:


> I don't think every song on Omnivium will have sevens, but Steffen did say there will be some use of them.



awwww..... 

oh and muenzner's solo album


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 22, 2010)

Not sure if many people on here like these guys but I'm pretty stoked for their album in 2011!


----------



## MFB (Dec 22, 2010)

I wish The Killers would do a new album. I love Hot Fuss and Day & Age, but god damn do I hate Sam's Town and Sawdust, or whatever the fuck the other one is called.


----------



## Rotatous (Dec 23, 2010)

Septic Flesh


----------



## Encephalon5 (Dec 23, 2010)

dont forget obscura and in flames guys.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Dec 23, 2010)

oh yea... and the lonely island

!


----------



## jaredowty (Dec 23, 2010)

Opeth
Necrophagist
Animals as Leaders


----------



## Gothberg (Dec 23, 2010)

By Night - Sympathy For Tomorrow
and protest the hero, architects and periphery


----------



## LLink2411 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thrice (maybe), Rise Against, Protest the Hero, and The Killers (maybe)

I don't think I need to know of any more records coming out other than those to know 2011 will be a good year for music.


----------



## guitareben (Dec 23, 2010)

Allready said this, but know i'm pretty sure it's actually going to happen now, so:

Steve Vai


Cannot wait, apparantly a Alien Guitar Secrets Type thing


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 23, 2010)

In Flames and Opeth.. and I could be wrong, but Insomnium? If so, Insomnium.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh, and Symphony X


----------



## Loomer (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh man, the new Gorguts is gonna flippin' own.


----------



## prh (Dec 24, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Not sure if many people on here like these guys but I'm pretty stoked for their album in 2011!




yessssss!!!


----------



## Loomer (Dec 24, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Not sure if many people on here like these guys but I'm pretty stoked for their album in 2011!




Holy ass-balls! I actually really, really like this!


----------



## LLink2411 (Dec 24, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Not sure if many people on here like these guys but I'm pretty stoked for their album in 2011!



Wow, it is like Cynic but without the wank and autotune.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 24, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Oh, and Symphony X



+1


----------



## Scale The Sandwich (Dec 24, 2010)

Scale The Summit
Born Of Osiris
Mutiny Within
Elitist
Falling To Grace


----------



## kamello (Dec 26, 2010)

Dream theater, for first time in my life im so anxiuos for an album, see all the changes without Mike Portnoy...it will be very interesting 
Opeth
Porcupine Tree
Tool
Gojira


----------



## Miek (Dec 26, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Not sure if many people on here like these guys but I'm pretty stoked for their album in 2011!




I wish to pay for this. With all the monies. ALL THE MONIES


----------



## tribalfusion (Dec 29, 2010)

*Tribal Tech*: Scott Henderson/Gary Willis reunited for their first album in a decade...huge, huge event!

*Allan Holdsworth*: long overdue and supposedly on the way though who knows...


----------



## adamcouture (Jan 8, 2011)

Animals As Leaders
The Faceless
BTBAM
Obscura
Hate Eternal
BDM?
Born of Osiris
Decapitated


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm bumping this because I just got some sick news on the upcoming Pestilence album:



Patrick Mameli said:


> This will blow away even every Meshuggah fan, because we really use all the strings and not just in a rythmical way, but as a real guitar! It took us about a year to get really involved with the 8 string, and we wouldn't never go back to 6 !!!!! So yeah, 8 string it is!!!




That's right, Pestilence has moved into ERG territory and this comes straight from the horse's mouth.....


----------



## DLG (Jan 13, 2011)

that comeback pestilence album was terrible though


----------



## RiffRaff (Jan 13, 2011)

Blotted Science
Animals as Leaders


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 13, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Mike Portnoy's solo album.


----------



## mountainjam (Jan 14, 2011)

BTBAM
just wish they would get back to their roots and ditch the whole queen influence they picked up on colors...


----------



## khournos (Jan 14, 2011)

Most anticipated:
Tool
Machine Head
Trivium

And to the Mike Portnoy solo album... I don't know...


----------



## DANiMALxMD (Jan 15, 2011)

In flames
Unearth
Darkest hour
born of osiris
architechts
all shall perish

not sure where you guys are getting periphery and AAL from.

oh and i almost forgot, Winds of Plague.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Jan 15, 2011)

Gorguts, Ulcerate, Abhorrent.


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 15, 2011)

splinter8451 said:


> Not sure if many people on here like these guys but I'm pretty stoked for their album in 2011!




Wow. Colour me impressed.

Edit: and wtf symphony of science cover. Carl Sagan prog metal? Why have I not heard of this band before?


----------



## isispelican (Feb 6, 2011)

casey sabol
fredrik thordendal
meshuggah


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 6, 2011)

Haji's Kitchen
Yes
Leave's Eyes
Devin Townsend
Sepultura
Alice In Chains
Testament
Dream Theater
Megadeth
Judas Priest
Symphony X
Paramore
Opeth
Rush


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 6, 2011)

ULVER

That is all.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 6, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> ULVER
> 
> That is all.



Dude, suh-we-eet!!! Wait a sec, :electronicprogramming: Damn, why don't we have a smiley for that?


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 6, 2011)

splinter8451 said:


> Not sure if many people on here like these guys but I'm pretty stoked for their album in 2011!




Love them, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Johnboy_Ice (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm really lookin forward to Protest the Hero, All Shall Perish, and correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe After the Burial has one coming out this year?


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 6, 2011)

^

After the Burial just released an album in November. Maybe you are thinking about All Shall Perish?


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ekotren already dropped
Machine head
Other than that I'll see what comes out when it does, hopefully 2011 will be better for new 
Music than it was for guitars.


----------



## great_kthulu (Feb 6, 2011)

opeth, novembers doom, woods of ypres, beyond the sixth seal, devin townsend, the red chord, CONTROL DENIED!!,autopsy, cynic, ex deo and so many more!


----------



## Johnboy_Ice (Feb 6, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> After the Burial just released an album in November. Maybe you are thinking about All Shall Perish?


 
I was indeed thinking of After the Burial and just didn't know about that album having come out already. Thanks


----------



## oompa (Feb 7, 2011)

I really liked The Omega Experiment's demo.

Does anyone have an ETA on a full album?


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 7, 2011)

The new *X-Japan* full length! Woot!


----------



## vincent price (Feb 8, 2011)

Jstring said:


> Haji's Kitchen
> Yes
> Leave's Eyes
> Devin Townsend
> ...



Great list! But man, Haji's Kitchen are making a new album? I wasn't aware of that, their 95 debut is fucking killer.


----------



## ddtonfire (Feb 8, 2011)

DT 11
Tesseract 
Periphery EP
Chimp Spanner EP


----------



## drumrollz89 (Feb 10, 2011)

Meshuggah
Necrophagist 
BTBAM
Opeth
The Faceless 
Protest The Hero
Monuments
Suicide Silence
Born Of Osiris
Periphery
The Dillinger Escape Plan
Gojira
Job For A Cowboy


----------

